# Evening Primrose Oil Food Supplement *WOW*



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

I noticed a couple of weeks ago that there were areas of Rufus' coat that were looking a little 'frizzled' - if you know what I mean?! 

I very very rarely wash Rufus, only if he's rolled in the inevitable. After a walk I shut him in the kitchen (where his bed is) and he dries off and any dirt falls off, ready for me to sweep up!. The Cockapoo coat is incredible and does not seem to hold smells, even after a play in dirty water. He goes to the groomer every eight weeks where he is thoroughly washed.

I have been feeding Rufus on a do-it-yourself BARF for about 4 months now. I call it BARF on a Budget and is definitely an idea for a new thread when I have more time. 

So .......the diet will be making a difference for sure. Two weeks ago I came across Groomers Evening Primrose Oil Food Supplement at Pets at Home and thought I would give it a try. I am amazed at the results. In just two weeks Rufus' coat looks more lush than I have ever seen it. It has a gorgeous sheen and is SO much easier to groom. I don't think a photo would do it justice but I will try and take and post one tomorrow.

Just thought I'd share my discovery! 

Karen and Rufus xx


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Thank you for this post Karen. I will get some for Beau as she has a mostly silky coat but it is a bit dry so this should help


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Sounds great .... another product that will fly off the shelves lol x


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

I just read the reviews on the other products in the same "Groomers" range and one of the reviewers was a Cockapoo owner too! They really rated it and mentioned they had bought it as a replacement because their normal "more expensive" brand had run out. Dying to know if they were referring to Tropiclean or something else???


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Sorry to slightly go off tangent but while waiting for my Easidri (ILMC endorsed product) I saw a Groomers Aqua Sorb Towel in Pets at Home it was £4.99 and similar size to, I think it was, the medium Easidri (66x30) . Appears and feels very similar x


----------

